# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Windsurfzeug in der Frde verloren

## An Ricky

Ich habe am Montag in Kegnaes, Dnemark, beim Surfen mein Material verloren! Es ist in die Flensburger Frde getrieben. Es handelt sich um ein gelbes Starboard, 96, ein rotes 4.2er Gaastra Poison Segel und ein blauer Prolimit Gabelbaum. Wer es findet, bekommt natrlich einen Finderlohn! 

Das Board ist hier zu sehen:
http://2002.star-board.com/products/freesex96.asp

----------


## DMac

http://forum.surf-magazin.de/forumdi...&daysprune=100

viel glck!

----------


## lordofchaos

Und vielleicht auch noch hier posten:
http://www.surf-forum.com/forum.php
http://www.surftoday.de/login.php
http://surfforum.oase.com/

----------


## Redaktion

Hast du auch schon die Wasserschutzpolizei informiert? Herumtreibendes Surfmaterial knnte auch einen Sucheinsatz auslsen, wenn kein Verlust gemeldet ist. Und falls es spter einmal gefunden wird - z.b. in Fischernetzen - ist die Chance hher es zurck zu erhalten.

Viele Erfolg
Jrgen/Red.

----------

